# Shawligan - shawl with sleeves - K



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.pickles.no/shawligan


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow that is neat! I could use one at work to stay warm! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful! It's got to go on the list, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks from me too x


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

What a clever idea!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you. I have been looking for a pattern just like this one to work up for my niece in law. She is the only person I make anything for any more. And, this is exactly what she has asked me for.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is a similar one from another of today's posts:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-piece-bed-wrap


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link - great pattern.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting color combinations.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

I would be very Greatful if someone could help me please. A little while ago someone Crochet a beautiful Little Girls Cardigan that had Flowers close to the bottom and some Leaves. It was very beautiful and I think there was a link to where you could get the pattern, I thought That I had saved the link ,but I can't Seem to find it. I would love to crochet it For My Baby Grand daughter. Thank you in Advance.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love it, very unusual and useful. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

That's really pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

THanks for sharing!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

very nice ...


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you, I have bookmarked this, really pretty.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

love it--so many possibilities.....


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is really a beautiful shawligan--love that name!! Thank you for posting the link, I think I need to make me one!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Celtic--you might try the search feature at the top of KP. I'm sorry, I have no one to make children's things for now, so I do not have it. You can also post your request under pattern request. I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I love it -- on my to-do list as well!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

great looking pattern thanks for the link


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has tried to print-out this pattern but, you scroll down to page 36 before you even get a pic of the Shawligan and then on page 39 is the actual typed pattern but good luck because it prints out so light that you can't read it. Now, this could just be my dying computer but I'm - a - thinkin' not.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Love this - adding it my long. long list!!


----------

